# Help! Chick with broken neck?



## SweaterTown (May 13, 2017)

Our meat birds are 3 days old now, and I've noticed one of them has something wrong with her neck. Her head is stuck, bent to one side and her bent neck bulges out on the other like a bump. I felt it and it isn't fluid. I felt along it and it is her neck. She acts very lethargic and will fall asleep wherever she stands. At first I thought she was dehydrated because of how she swayed and didn't run like the other chicks. But I've seen her many time drinking and eating on her own. She seems uncomfortable and I'm not sure what to do to help her.
Has anyone had a similar problem?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A pic would be helpful. Your description doesn't quite fit the vitamin deficiency that we often see.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It sounds like it could possibly be wry neck. I'm not sure about whether it goes away or not. But I've had 2 chicks with it , one I culled right away, and the other died .


----------



## SweaterTown (May 13, 2017)

robin416 said:


> A pic would be helpful. Your description doesn't quite fit the vitamin deficiency that we often see.


Ok, here's a picture of her.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Sometimes meat birds will have genetic issues and not grow properly.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

If it's eating,drinking and growing I wouldn't worry about it since you will probably butcher them in 4-6 mos.If not,cull it.It could create problems for the rest of your birds.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

I doubt it's neck is broke


----------

